# New purchase smells of cigarette smoke...



## OldskoolRS

We recently bought a used Mercedes SLK which due to the open roof on the test drive we didn't notice that the car had been smoked in previously. After we bought it, every time we got into it after being locked up we would notice the smell of cigarettes as we are both non smokers.

I cleaned the interior with various AG leather cleaners and interior cleaners, which helped to at least disguise some of the smell. Of course, like many on here I already have a plan to detail the whole car, so most of this was expected anyway. 

To be fair the micro fibre cloths I used to clean the interior didn't show much staining, so I suspect the car was probably smoked in with the windows open (there is no ash tray) and possibly with the roof down. So maybe not as bad an example as it could have been. 


Initial research wasn't promising with some links to posts on here and other car forums saying we would never get rid of the smell even with a professional clean/ozone treatment. However I found a few products that seemed to get positive reviews, Airvidox was one of the products and it was easy for me to order it from Amazon. I've been recommended a back up Meguiars deodorizer spray if this fails to remove the smell.

The pack arrived yesterday and comes as two pots, one large and one small both containing powder. Tip the smaller pot's contents into the larger one, then fill the smaller pot with water (60ml, which is marked on the side). Add this water to the larger pot, refit the lid and shake for 30 seconds. The mixed contents turn into a yellow gel.

The next part is to place the pot inside the car and remove the lid off the pot. They recommend standing it on some cardboard, but I couldn't find a flat enough surface and didn't want to balance the pot precariously, so I just put it on the cup holder drawer and got straight out the car and shut the door.

The pot started to smoke (which isn't mentioned on the instructions) and after 5-10 minutes the inside was filled with a 'fog'. I was half expecting a neighbour to knock on my door to tell me my car is on fire.  The 'fog' seemed to clear after a while anyway and has to be left for 4 hours, so pick a day when the car won't be needed for while.


After 4 hours start the car and put the interior fan on recirculate. Unfortunately being a new car to us I managed to put the fan on full, but not recirculating at first, so it ran about 5 minutes presumably venting the gas straight out of the car.  After I realised my mistake, I switched it to recirculate and left it for the remaining 30 minutes, but I guess I had weakened the gas mix going through the air con due to my error.

Once this is completed the pot can be removed and all windows and doors (and roof in this case) opened to clear the remaining gas from the car.

This morning (as expected based on other posts I've read) it smelled of chlorine, but not hugely overpowering and at least the cigarette smell seems to have gone. Apparently it takes a few days for this smell to clear, but I had a long drive this afternoon with the roof down and fan on high, so this has helped reduce the chlorine smell quite a bit. I also plan on replacing the cabin filter over the weekend.

I'll post back in a week or so to comment on whether there is any smoke smell left once the residual chlorine smell has completely gone, but so far I'm very pleased with the result. Considering that I diluted the effect by not having the air con on recirculate at first as well (possibly mitigated by the small interior space of a 2 seater).

I've attached a couple of pictures, but I don't have a photobucket account anymore (who does? ) so can't embed them in the main text.


----------



## Deadshot

Kelvin? James from AVF! I’m looking at getting one of these for my sister as she has the same problem with a new to her car from an ex smoker, let us know how it’s holding up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldskoolRS

Hi James, yes tis I.  I go by OldSkoolRS on the car forums I'm on. 

I'll let you know how I get on; hard to be 100% sure while I can still detect chlorine, but does seem promising.


----------



## Bustanut

Thanks for the write up. I was looking at these on their website and thinking of ordering one myself. Will probably give these a try. Do you happen to try any of their scents?


----------



## Rayaan

Steam cleaner gets rid of smoke smells too tbh.


----------



## OldskoolRS

Bustanut said:


> Thanks for the write up. I was looking at these on their website and thinking of ordering one myself. Will probably give these a try. Do you happen to try any of their scents?


Haven't got any of their scents; I'm usually not keen on strong smells in a car myself, though I don't mind the Dr Leather wipes.

Still a faint chlorine smell today, my OH went out on a fairly short trip today and has just gone to get fish and chips with our son, so I guess it'll smell like a mix between a chippy and a swimming pool tomorrow. 

Every time I go near the car I spot some other little mark that will need polishing out...it's funny how I didn't spot them when it was on the dealer's forecourt.  Still it gives me an excuse to polish it I suppose. :buffer:


----------



## Andyblue

That's good news, def worth changing the pollen filter as it could be a bit contaminated...

Hope it goes away, but def worth knowing about


----------



## OldskoolRS

Yes I've got one on order as it's probably contaminated with smoke smell, just need a dry day so I can swap it over.


----------



## OldskoolRS

Just to feedback that after 5 days the smell of chlorine has gone and I've done further cleaning of the seat backs/headlining/carpets & floor mats, the smell of cigarette smoke is now pretty much gone. There is a _slight_ smell occasionally when the heating has been on a while, which I put down to the air con. (I've removed the pollen filter while I'm waiting for the replacement to arrive).

Lesson learnt is that I should have made sure that the air con was set to recirculate after the 4 hour wait. Not doing this has diluted the gas and pushed most of it straight out through the rear vents (and I think possibly via the boot, which smells of nothing at all now).

The pollen filter I removed doesn't really smell of anything; I guess most of the time it is pulling air from the outside, but I've ordered it now so may as well fit it when it comes.

So bar my own mistake I'd say it's been a success. I'll see if I still notice a smell after a few more weeks and if so I might just get another Airvidox kit and retreat it, making sure I set the recirculation controls correctly.

At least now it just faintly smells of AG interior cleaner when we get in it and perhaps that slight hint from the heating might clear up over time. I'd rather it was like this than trying to cover it up with a stronger smelling 'freshener' as I've yet to find one I like.


----------



## Andyblue

Oh thats good news and hopefully all will go over next few weeks ...


----------



## Nick-ST

Dakota Odour bomb would do the trick too FYI


----------



## OldskoolRS

I came across them when I was researching, but the thing that put me off Dakota is that they seem to have specific scents like 'Melon' and 'Vanilla' (the later being one of those car scents that makes me gag).


----------



## BlackBenz92

OldskoolRS said:


> I came across them when I was researching, but the thing that put me off Dakota is that they seem to have specific scents like 'Melon' and 'Vanilla' (the later being one of those car scents that makes me gag).


Any further updates on this? :driver: Looking to take care of the smoke smell in the mothers new to her 320d :thumb:


----------



## benjcarter

You could try So2Pure. A few places sell it - spray it on all surfaces, quick wipe over and you're done. Works in the background over a few days and I've had good results with it. No real scent itself - just catalysing agents that destroy odours on surfaces. You can reapply every few weeks with minimal fuss.


----------



## Croques

OldskoolRS said:


> Lesson learnt is that I should have made sure that the air con was set to recirculate after the 4 hour wait.


I think you are entirely too forgiving.

What about the scam of a test drive with the roof open?

. I road tested a new Volvo a couple of years ago. The reviews suggested the steering was a bit wobbly before the car had warmed up. What did the dealer do? He drove out of the forecourt to a car park some way away before we changed over. (Still caught the tail end of the 'wobble' though.)

And a Honda/Mazda dealership in Tunbridge Wells, (now closed), had two large canopies under which they parked the car for your viewing. The roofs of the canopies were frosted so all the light falling on the car was diffuse and poor at revealing paintwork defects.

You really have to have you wits about you. The sales guys are so smooth but you have to question everything that happens and find the reason for it. It really is a case of caveat emptor or you'll be royally screwed.


----------



## OnTheRob

I bought my car about a year ago and I was far too naive, I noticed the cig smell but just thought that I could get rid of it. One year on, it's driving me insane and I contemplate selling the car daily.

All the things I've done at various times throughout the last year...

Replaced the pollen filter
Ran an ODOUR BOMB with the car running and AC on recirculate etc. Think it was an Auto Finesse one.
Hired a Rug Doctor from Morrisons and used it on all the carpets (inc boot), parcel shelf and headlining
Cleaned the seats multiple times with all manner of different leather cleaners such as Dr Leather and Angelwax.
Cleaned all the seatbelts and plastics with APC's and white vinegar
Poured a full tub of baking soda throughout the car and hoovered it up

It still smells. Not only does it smell, I get it on my fingers from the steering wheel and on the back of my shirts from the seats. If I leave a cloth or item of clothing in the car for a few days, they stink too.

At the end of my tether and cba anymore, can anyone recommend someone in the Manchester / North West area that could sort it?

Happy to pay now, don't care what they do as long as it's gone. Steam or Ozone or whatever is required.

I haven't tried that chlorine thing that the OP mentioned but I seriously doubt it'll work in mine, it's embedded absolutely everywhere.

Contemplating starting on the cigs again...

Could I do more and try more products? Yes. Do I have the energy or motivation left to do it? No.

Deflated! Shame cos I love the car and it's in great condition too.


----------



## woodycivic

OnTheRob said:


> I bought my car about a year ago and I was far too naive, I noticed the cig smell but just thought that I could get rid of it. One year on, it's driving me insane and I contemplate selling the car daily.
> 
> All the things I've done at various times throughout the last year...
> 
> Replaced the pollen filter
> Ran an ODOUR BOMB with the car running and AC on recirculate etc. Think it was an Auto Finesse one.
> Hired a Rug Doctor from Morrisons and used it on all the carpets (inc boot), parcel shelf and headlining
> Cleaned the seats multiple times with all manner of different leather cleaners such as Dr Leather and Angelwax.
> Cleaned all the seatbelts and plastics with APC's and white vinegar
> Poured a full tub of baking soda throughout the car and hoovered it up
> 
> It still smells. Not only does it smell, I get it on my fingers from the steering wheel and on the back of my shirts from the seats. If I leave a cloth or item of clothing in the car for a few days, they stink too.
> 
> At the end of my tether and cba anymore, can anyone recommend someone in the Manchester / North West area that could sort it?
> 
> Happy to pay now, don't care what they do as long as it's gone. Steam or Ozone or whatever is required.
> 
> I haven't tried that chlorine thing that the OP mentioned but I seriously doubt it'll work in mine, it's embedded absolutely everywhere.
> 
> Contemplating starting on the cigs again...
> 
> Could I do more and try more products? Yes. Do I have the energy or motivation left to do it? No.
> 
> Deflated! Shame cos I love the car and it's in great condition too.


I recently bought a new car and am trying to get the 'old man' / 'smoke' smell out of it. Its not obvious its tobacco at first so im sure its a combination of both.

Ive given the interior a real good clean with all sorts and there certainly wasnt any yellowy gunk or anything to come out so i think mine is quite minimal compared to some. I've also used the Meguiars air con bomb which seems to have helped too. Its either been smoked in only now and again or has had a really good clean at some point recently.

Anyway, there is still a slight undertone of the smell so im considering paying for a good valet/steam clean to help as the seats and headlining are the 2 areas I havent done very deeply as i dont have the tools or, when it comes to the headlining, the guts to do anything in fear of causing issues with the glue and it sagging!

There is a company only a few miles from me and not too far from you (Bradford) if your in Manchester that might be worth contacting:

http://bespokevaletingsolutions.co.uk/how-we-do-it/

When you look at the website there is a page about odour elimination and using an Amoratek machine which apparantly is the muts nuts. Given the cars they valet/detail (Ferrari, Porsche) too i'd expect them to be very thorough and professional.


----------



## garycha

I use a plate ozone generator from Amazon 60 quidditch for car and home. With great results. Ozone neutralises the bacteria that cause odors. Some caution to vacate spaces and air afterwards. 

Used on daughters car, after someone smoked. Also used in house post party to freshen air. 
Leaves slight chlorine smell tha reminds me of hospital, but that goes. 

Hotels, crime scene clear ups etc use these commercially. 

Good investment for home though. 
Great on student bedrooms too...


----------



## enc

Remember going to view an A3 At an indidependant car dealers before I bought mine. As I opened the door I was hit by te overpowering scent of air freshners. There was st least five hung in the car .. Christ knows what odours they were were trying to conceal ! Needles to say I walked away.


----------



## OldskoolRS

BlackBenz92 said:


> Any further updates on this? :driver: Looking to take care of the smoke smell in the mothers new to her 320d :thumb:


I gave it another treatment with a second Airvidox kit and got the air con recirculate set correctly this time: Seems to have done the trick now, plus lots of roof down motoring in the nice weather, plus a long motorway journey visiting relatives over last bank holiday weekend.

I didn't want to mask the smell, so I'm glad it just smells 'neutral' now.

I don't buy a 'new' car very often because I have a company car for work, so we hadn't changed my wife's car for 7 years...I guess that puts me out of practice for the salesman's tricks. I still feel we got a good deal buying it when we did in bad weather and the end of the month, so overall I'm happy. Still, the car we traded in had a few 'ticking time bombs' so to speak, so it's not like I'm an angel.


----------



## ffrs1444

Ive given up on the aircon bombs i have a £2 can of Detol spray lemon smell and spray though the vents seams to have done the job mine started smelling the other day last weekend i done it no longer have the smell .


----------



## robby71

OldskoolRS said:


> I gave it another treatment with a second Airvidox kit and got the air con recirculate set correctly this time: Seems to have done the trick now, plus lots of roof down motoring in the nice weather, plus a long motorway journey visiting relatives over last bank holiday weekend.
> 
> I didn't want to mask the smell, so I'm glad it just smells 'neutral' now.


Hi
does using the Airvidox leave all surfaces damp with a film the same as using the airbombs running through the vents?
I've tried odour eliminator sprays in mine to get rid of smoke/ dog smells and it's helped a bit but i want it 100% neutrol but as i've cleaned all surfaces don't want to have to do all interior + glass again

Thanks


----------



## woodycivic

OldskoolRS said:


> I gave it another treatment with a second Airvidox kit and got the air con recirculate set correctly this time: Seems to have done the trick now, plus lots of roof down motoring in the nice weather, plus a long motorway journey visiting relatives over last bank holiday weekend.
> 
> I didn't want to mask the smell, so I'm glad it just smells 'neutral' now.
> 
> I don't buy a 'new' car very often because I have a company car for work, so we hadn't changed my wife's car for 7 years...I guess that puts me out of practice for the salesman's tricks. I still feel we got a good deal buying it when we did in bad weather and the end of the month, so overall I'm happy. Still, the car we traded in had a few 'ticking time bombs' so to speak, so it's not like I'm an angel.


Im in a similar situation as you. Once we have a car that is reliable we keep hold of it. We arent ones for changing every couple of years.

Ours was masked well and on a hot summers day when you first open the doors you do smell that it was a smokers car at some point. Dont get me wrong, within 30 seconds its gone and when the air con comes on its really fresh and clean (Done an air con cleaner bomb and the filter was pretty much new and clean when we bought it) but its still niggling at me that initial odour.

I've given it a 3 hour scrub inside (All carpets and seat fully vacced, cleaned with autoglym interior shampoo, all hidden crevices and seat beats well cleaned using Zoflora anti bacterial) so thats helped a lot. Dont get me wrong, its not an obvious smokers car as when cleaning hardly any yellow came out of the interior plastics so its either been a irregular smoker or has been given a really deep clean at some point in its life recently.

I've been quoted £90 for a deep clean of all carpets, seats and headlining (high powered extraction
machine along with some strong disinfectant and sanitising material) so im tempted to do this to make 100% sure as much of the initial source of the odour is gone and then try the airvidox.

As you say though, although the odour is annoying like you we got a really low mileage well looked after car (Serviced every 6k since new) so mechanically there werent many out there like this one.


----------



## mikeyc_123

After much research, cleaning and stressing I have purchased a kit from Airvidox after reading many reviews and contacting the company with various questions. 

Everything in the car smells good when removed from the car so fingers crossed with this stuff.

Will be doing a quick (if there is such a thing!! ) exterior clean tomorrow after the 4 hours so I can be around the car when the engine is running with the fan on recirculation. Will post some photos and the results after a couple of weeks.

I am an ex-smoker and had the nose of a bloodhound whilst smoking so I pick up on stale cigarette smell even more now so any trace will be picked up on after the treatment. 

Wish me luck!


----------

